# Update on Florida Rescue Dogs



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

For all of you that donated to Suncoast Animal League, I hope this brings a smile to your face. If they could, I know 32 dogs would love to give you some kisses, and thank you.

Weekly Newsletter: September 16, 2013


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is an awesome update. Now lets pray all these babies can find forever homes.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for the update and I was so happy to be able to help out donating. It brought tears to my eyes again. Thanks to all involved!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for all that you have done and I was glad to hear where the donation made a difference. I bet they are feeling like they landed in heaven and will smother everyone with kisses.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad there are people who have caring hearts, like you Reva, I hope each fluff finds just the right family that will love them, they have so much to offer.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So thankful for all involved. Bless each one.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you! This brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Amazing! I hope all the pups find their forever homes  what wonderful work!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You and Cathy and of course all the other workers and volunteers did all the heavy lifting but glad our donations have helped. :wub::wub:


----------

